# Cannondale Kids bike



## sandtreter (17. Januar 2016)

Einfach nur kurios. Kinderbike mit Scheibe und (edit: keine Feder ) lefty-gabel für die strasse?

http://followmestore.de/bike/fahrra...er/18076/cannondale-street-24-kid-s-2016?c=23


----------



## Roelof (17. Januar 2016)

Warum nicht? Btw. Ich seh da keine Federgabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sandtreter (17. Januar 2016)

Hab nur lefty gelesen und das rigid unterschlagen......


----------



## kc85 (17. Januar 2016)

Wer's mag. Ich persönlich kann so einer Lefty wenig abgewinnen.

kc85


----------



## paradox (17. Januar 2016)

Cooles Bike,  ich verstehe nicht die Aufregung um eine Disc Brake?


----------



## sandtreter (17. Januar 2016)

Ich bin halt 90er......da ist das was für die downhillfraktion.
Würde ne felgenbremse (geht das mit lefty?) Für n 24er kinder-Straßenrand nicht ausreichen und leichter sein?
Naja, Kinder stehen auf sowas.....


----------



## Fisch123 (17. Januar 2016)

sandtreter schrieb:


> Ich bin halt 90er......da ist das was für die downhillfraktion.
> Würde ne felgenbremse (geht das mit lefty?) Für n 24er kinder-Straßenrand nicht ausreichen und leichter sein?
> Naja, Kinder stehen auf sowas.....


Man muss auch mal über den Tellerrand hinausschauen!


----------



## sandtreter (17. Januar 2016)

Ja zumindest mein nächstes Rad kriegt Scheibe.....
Und da gibt's auch echt nett anzuschauende Kinderbikes mit Federgabel und Scheibe.
Bei dem hier finde ICH den Rahmen recht hässlich, liegt vermutlich an der "Delle" im Oberrohr.


----------



## paradox (17. Januar 2016)

Willkommen im Hier und Jetzt! 

Die Delle im Oberrohr: Thema Schrittfreiheit. 

Scheibenbremse: deutlich bessere Dosierbarkeit und Performance, gerade für zarte Kinderhände. 

V-Brake: geht nicht ohne Sockel und zweitem Arm (Lefty) 

Gewicht ist fast gleich zwischen den Bremsen und mit ner leichten 8 dreht sich alles genauso weiter. Bei Canti nicht mehr  wirklich.


----------



## trifi70 (17. Januar 2016)

Schlauch- und Reifenwechsel ohne Ausbau des Laufrads. Das macht bei einer Scheibenbremse schon Sinn... Ich glaub, coole Optik (wie bei Papa) stand hier im Vordergrund. Und Gewicht sollte es auch sparen.


----------



## trolliver (18. Januar 2016)

Seht Euch doch mal die Scheibenbremse bzw. die Betätigung genauer an... vollkommen gruseliges Rad, nur auf Show getrimmt. Bah, Cannondale. Zum fremd Schämen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (18. Januar 2016)

Eine mechanische Disc mit einem Zylinder. Das ist schlecht weil?


----------



## Fisch123 (18. Januar 2016)

trolliver schrieb:


> Seht Euch doch mal die Scheibenbremse bzw. die Betätigung genauer an... vollkommen gruseliges Rad, nur auf Show getrimmt. Bah, Cannondale. Zum fremd Schämen.


Als Basis zum pimpen taugt das schon! Leider mit 499€ nicht gerade ein Schnäppchen. Leichte Scheibenbremse max. 160/140, andere Schaltkomponenten usw. dann kommt man auch von dem Gewicht runter


----------



## trolliver (18. Januar 2016)

Roelof schrieb:


> Eine mechanische Disc mit einem Zylinder. Das ist schlecht weil?


Mechanische Disc kenne ich nur von Billigrädern und armen Kids, bei denen die immer schleifen und auch sonst schlecht funktionieren.


----------



## KIV (18. Januar 2016)

Bei der Bremse habe ich auch Zweifel, kenne mich aber auch nicht so aus.
Die 7-fach Schaltkomponenten auf Tourney-Niveau finde ich aber schlimmer, ganz fies sind die Stahl-KB: _Suntour Alloy 152Mm Crank, 24/34/42T *Steel*_
Aber irgendwo müssen die über 12kg ja auch her kommen. Unser 24"er Kaniabike wiegt nur 2/3 davon...


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (18. Januar 2016)

Roelof schrieb:


> Eine mechanische Disc mit einem Zylinder. Das ist schlecht weil?


Per se ist eine solche Bremse nicht unbedingt sooo schlecht.
Aber da ist eine Tektro Novela dran.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mechanische-scheibenbremse-problem.779635/


----------



## trifi70 (18. Januar 2016)

trolliver schrieb:


> Mechanische Disc kenne ich nur von Billigrädern und armen Kids, bei denen die immer schleifen und auch sonst schlecht funktionieren.


Es gibt Ausnahmen: Avid BB7, gibt es mit passender "Übersetzung" sowohl für MTB- als auch Rennbremshebel. War damals die einzige vernünftige Möglichkeit, einen Cyclocrosser mit Scheiben aufzubauen. Alles andere war irgendwie Gefrickel (Magurahebel oder Hydraulikadapter etc.). Inzwischen hat Shimano den Markt erkannt und liefert alles einbaufertig in Hydraulik. Für mich ist die BB7 die Notfalllösung, falls mal irgendwann (im Prinzip schon fast jetzt) keine Federgabeln mehr mit Canti-Sockeln lieferbar sind. Dann wird eine BB7 MTN mit den alten Bremshebeln gekoppelt und gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (18. Januar 2016)

Ist halt Avid. Ich hätte auch keinen Zweifel daran, daß man eine Scheibenbremse auch mechanisch anspruchsvoll bauen kann, doch habe ich noch kein Kinderrad oder günstiges Erwachsenenrad erlebt, das solche hatte. Ich hatte übrigens Ende der 70er auch Scheibenbremsen am Rad, natürlich mechanische, waren nicht schlechter als die sonst verbauten Pseudorennbremsen.

Von Cannondale bin ich schon seit einiger Zeit enttäuscht. Und das Rad spiegelt vollkommen das wider, was ich in dem Preisbereich von der Marke inzwischen erwarte: viel Show und wenig Qualität.


----------



## trifi70 (18. Januar 2016)

Die zehren von ihrem guten Namen. Und sind damit in bester Gesellschaft. Wer drauf reinfällt: selbst schuld.


----------



## superseven78 (1. August 2016)

Gewichte Cannondale Street 24 Kids mit Fatty solo rigid Gabel (Lefty)







Ich hatte kürzlich die Gelegenheit o. g. Rad teilweise auszuwiegen um entsprechende Tuningmöglichkeiten zu bestimmen:

- Komplettrad out of the box inkl. Pedalen wie oben abgebildet ca. 11,6kg
- Pedale 350g
- Vorbau 220g
- Lenker 220g
- Bremse vorn 350g
- Gabel 850g
- Bremsscheibe 130g pro Stück
- Vorderrad ohne Reifen, Schlauch und Bremsscheibe 820g
- Reifen 615g pro Stück
- Schlauch 155g pro Stück
- Sattelklemme 50g
- Sattelstütze 315g
- Sattel 290g
- Tretkurbeln inkl. Kettenblättern 910g
- Hinterrad komplett inkl. Reifen, Schlauch, Bremsscheibe und Schraubritzel 2485g.

Potential ist augenscheinlich reichlich vorhanden, ich habe mich jedoch gegen dieses Projekt entschieden, da das Tuning den gesetzten Preisrahmen sprengen würde. Vielleicht helfen die gennanten Zahlen ja Interessierten.


----------



## Caferacer38 (4. November 2020)

Ich greif das hier mal wieder auf da ich für meinen Jüngsten über oben stehendes Komplettrad gestolpert bin....
Da fast ausschließlich Cannondale Räder im Stall stehen soll das nächste für Ihn auch wieder eins sein!
Somit aus gut gebraucht/alt mach neu.....

Gesagt, getan, Koplettbike abgeholt und Bestandsaufnahme.....

Das einzige was von Originalbike belassen wurde ist: 

Rahmen inkl. Gabel
Vorderrad komplett inkl. Nabe
Felgenring hinten

Der Rest kam ab und wurde wie folgt ersetzt:

Answer Vorbau Lenker Kombi
Deore Nabe hinten eingespeicht in den Original Ring ( passte von Lochkreis ganz gut zu den Original Speichen)
Magura Marta 160mm (lag eh im Regal)
Cannondale Stütze (lag noch rum vom RR)
SRAM GX 1x10 Gruppe (günstig, gebraucht)
Schwalbe Rocket Ron
Kania Kurbelset 28T
Sattel SDG Junior (fehlt noch auf dem Bild)

Somit jetzt glaube ich mit überschaubaren Mitteln ein zeitgemäßes cooles Bike mit aktuell 9Kg Gewicht!

Herausvorderrung war sicher eine geeignete Nabe zu finden um den Aufwand beim umspeichen im Rahemn zu halten und zu der Gabel/Naben Kombi den Bremssattel vorne sauber montiert zu bekommen....
Bei Erstmontage streifte dieser an den Speichen und somit musste hier der Adapter angepasst werden.

Mal schauen was der Junior sagt















!?


----------



## joglo (5. November 2020)

Ist ein sehr cooles Bike geworden   

Einzig der Lenker erscheint mir etwas breit und flach. Zu breit und zu niedrig? Oder täuscht nur Perspektive? Wahrscheinlich ist auch der Sattel ja eh viel weiter drin im Gebrauch, sonst wäre das Bike ja eh bald zu klein.

Ich habe selber mal ein Trail 24 aufgebaut, wobei der Rahmen identisch sein sollte.





						Zeigt her die Bikes eurer Kleinen... Galerie!
					

Das ist das neue bike vom Sohnemann! 24 Zoll ist für einen fünfjährigen zwar schon etwas heftig, aber Scheinbar macht Hot Pepper ja zu und die hatten ein super Angebot. Finde es optisch auch echt super. Und die Technik stimmt bei dem Preis definitiv auch.  Unsere kleine Dame hat dann das 20 Zoll...




					www.mtb-news.de
				



Deshalb kenne ich auch das Dilemma, das eigentlich außer dem Rahmen, den ich immer noch sehr toll finde,  nix gescheites von Cannondale verbaut wurde und überbleibt. Einzig war ich etwas weniger ambitioniert als Du und bin mit Federgabel bei 9.5Kg gelandet.


----------



## Caferacer38 (5. November 2020)

Danke!
Die Perspektive täuscht etwas und ganz generell ist das Cockpit so gewollt!
Der Rahmen ist identisch und ja auch in unsrem Fall würde es noch Potential geben vor allem bei den Laufrädern! So ist es aber schon ganz gut und im Rahmen geblieben vom Invest!

Aktuell ist er noch auf seinem 20" unterwegs was wir auch schon individuell aufgebaut hatten.
Und danach als nächstes muss dann eh ein Bike mit Federgabel auch für Ihn her und da dann aber gerne auf 26"....
Ich hatte vor rund 10 Jahren für meinen Großen auch schon ein Trail umgebaut.... da war aber Leichtbau bei den Kinderrädern noch schwieriger wie heute in Bezug auf frei zugängliche Teile wie Kurbeln, Laufräder etc.

Was sich da die letzten Jahre entwickelt hat ist wirklich toll!


----------

